

Apple Stock went DOWN after the launch of iPhone 5C and iPhone 5S - narangmanpreet
http://www.hak9.com/wow-apple-stock-went-down-after-the-launch-of-iphone-5c-and-iphone-5s/

======
narangmanpreet
Its going down every minute

